
So you want to build a data business? Play the long game - joeyespo
https://medium.com/@mcarney/so-you-want-to-build-a-data-business-play-the-long-game-a287a1374d12#.662j045o3
======
sharemywin
imagine what google can predict with it's data set. They probably have a stock
ticker that runs an hour ahead.

